

How to manage images in a fashion website - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_manage_images_in_a_fashion_website

======
onion2k
It really annoys me (much more than it should) when software claims to do
"management" of something and then offers absolutely no management features at
all. This thing is doing delivery and manipulation of images, which is very
useful, but actually _managing_ what's there is left up to the user. Argh.

See also, every "content management system" ever.

~~~
itail
Hey onion2k, thanks for checking us out :) Have you registered to Cloudinary
yet? (free registration available btw). Make sure you login to our dashboard
for nice insights about your image usage. Click the media library console to
interactively manage your websites images, transformations, etc. If that
doesn't cut it, we have a RESTful admin API that let you do all of your image
housekeeping programmatically. Hope this helps!

------
nadavs
This blog post describes the challenges that modern fashion sites and mobile
apps face while managing their photos. The post shows how Cloudinary can be
used by fashion sites for managing their images in the cloud: easy to use &
powerful uploading, manipulation and fast CDN delivery to their users.

